# using Seachem Purigen



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Who is using Purigen and why?


----------



## Guck (Nov 27, 2014)

I have 4 planted tanks and I don't.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Not a good idea for a planted tank?


----------



## Guck (Nov 27, 2014)

Different people, different point of view. I am sure some people will chime in saying "it's a must". 

As far as I'm concerned, it's not needed. But that's just me. I never used it so I can't make comparison.


----------



## sushant_sagar (Mar 13, 2015)

I do use it in my shrimp tank, it keeps the water crystal clear.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tylermn93 (Aug 11, 2015)

I tend to like using it. Water is always crystal clear. All plants are thriving, can't think of any negatives of using this product. Of course it isn't something that you need to have though.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Not a must for a planted tank.
Some will say it removes ferts.

I would always use it in my primary tank.
Water clarity is exceptional especially with UV and Purigen.
I purchased a large jar and am getting ready to regenerate a batch.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Products like this and Organit are useful for helping to reduce organics and by extension, BBA.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

its time to give it a try


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I use 200 ml's in my 45-P, to remove DOC's. 

I have always wondered why a biofilm dosn't grow on the purigen and render it ineffective until regeneration.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Some also claim the regeneration does not fully restore, Bull.
Just regened my 500ml in the container, as good as new.
50% bleach, 50% water white and pearly as brand new.
I don't let it turn black before removing, just a dark brown in color.


----------



## Patriot100% (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm using it to help keep water clear. So far it isn't helping in the 80 gallon.


----------



## kraigstein (Aug 21, 2015)

I got some to use in my 75g when I first added the driftwood about a year ago because the water was tea colored even after soaking the wood for two weeks prior to adding. The purigen did a great job at removing the tannins within a couple days. I regenerated it a couple times and ran it in my tank for a couple months until the wood stopped leaching noticeably. Since then I have not really had a reason to use it so I have not been using it on the tank. Unless you actually have a reason to use it I don't view it as a necessity


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Same as Cavan, to remove organics. Have read a paper a while ago about B12 production by bacteria inducing BBA. Purigen binds B12 so should help to reduce BBA. Helps to make the water crystal clear. Is more selective compared with active carbon. Only removes organic nitrogen. It certainly doesn't remove ferts. So...

Why not use it?


----------

